# Big Project Ahead of Me (Bridgeport J2)



## Charley Davidson (Jun 2, 2013)

got this machine a while back when Benny bought his Bandsaw & I got 2 Bridgeports. It's been stored at Benny's orphanage ever since and was brought to my shop Sat. June 1st. It looks worse than it is, it's missing a few parts but otherwise it's in great shape. It has chrome ways and most of the flaking is still there, I have the head & motor but missing the knuckle that mounts the head to the ram and allows it to swivel & nod. 

I think this machine was a very high end model as it has chrome ways, had power feed,48" table, Bridgeports readouts. Powerfeed is missing lots of parts & I'm not sure condition or what's missing on the readouts. Someone robbed it of the one shot also.

First thing I'm gonna do is disassemble the mill, clean & paint it. Find out what all is missing & try to find new or good used parts I need. I may CNC this one.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 2, 2013)

That should keep you busy for a week or two.:roflmao:


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 2, 2013)

Charley, you have Bridgeports coming out the whazoo :biggrin:
Sounds like you have to hunt down a few things, but should be a good project for you.

If you do convert to CNC, do start a thread on the conversion. Good luck with the current project. :drink2:


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 2, 2013)

What's on the ways in picture #4 ?


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a good project Charley, I hope you can find your parts cheap enough. It seem like now every thing is made of gold.

Paul


----------



## toag (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey charlie,
there is a bridgport that is missing a head up near me that does not have any frosting left (i think the term is ridden hard and put away wet... poor thing).  might be a good parts machine, i'll see what he wants for it.  let me know all you need.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 3, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> What's on the ways in picture #4 ?


 grime



toag said:


> Hey charlie,
> there is a bridgport that is missing a head up near me that does not have any frosting left (i think the term is ridden hard and put away wet... poor thing).  might be a good parts machine, i'll see what he wants for it.  let me know all you need.



 Main thing I need is the knuckle that goes between the RAM and the head


----------

